# Stihl 071



## Jeffgp26 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anybody have any info on a 071 Stihl? I know it's old but is it a collectors item? What would be a fair price for one not running but in good shape?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 3, 2011)

Not running, good shape? ? Must be a pretty one.eh?
Jeff


----------



## Jeffgp26 (Dec 3, 2011)

*071*

U know, I'm going off what someone else is telling me they see. I haven't been able to find any info on that saw. U know anything about the 071. The only thing I've found is that they were made in Brazil during the 60's. That's about it!


----------



## k5alive (Dec 3, 2011)

Model Profile: 070 AV

same thing.


----------



## k5alive (Dec 3, 2011)

want to sell it? heh.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 3, 2011)

Jeffgp26 said:


> Anybody have any info on a 071 Stihl? I know it's old but is it a collectors item? What would be a fair price for one not running but in good shape?



Post this in chainsaw forum, you will get more info....


----------



## Jeffgp26 (Dec 3, 2011)

*071*

Thank you for the advice.


----------

